# Tablet PC Formatieren, aber wie genau?



## Jan565 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe seid einem halben Jahr ein einfaches WIndows 8.1 Tablet.

Trekstor SurfTab wintron 10.1

Für meine belangen reicht das Tablet komplett aus. Benutze es nur für das Studium zum Speichern von PDF, schreiben und so etwas halt. 

Jetzt aber zu meinem Problem, ich habe leider den veralteten kram von Windows 8.1 in der x86 Version drauf. Daran veraltet ist x86 und nicht 8.1. Mir war klar das der Moment kommen wird an dem ich leider mit x86 nichts mehr anfangen kann. Auf dem Desktop PC nutze ich seid 2007 nur noch x64. 

Nun aber zu meinem Problem. Wenn ich Windows 8.1 installieren will vom Stick aus und ich den Key eingebe, den ich vom Tablet ausgelesen habe (klebt keiner drauf) bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung das der ungültig ist. Ich habe die normale 8.1 x64 Version geladen und will nur von x86 auf x64 Formatieren. 

Aber dafür habe ich auch eine Lösung. Selber habe ich noch eine Windows 7 HP x64 Lizenz hier liegen, die ich nicht nutze. Also Stick fertig gemacht mit dem Tool von Microsoft und stecke den darein. 

Alles schön und gut, aber ich kann nicht vom Stick Booten. Woran kann das liegen? Der ist über das Programm Bootfähig gemacht worden und sollte auch als dieses erkannt werden. 

Ziel ist es am Ende dann einfach x64 drauf zu haben. Welche Windows Version ist mir am Ende egal. Geplant war es eh darauf zu erst auch Windows 10 zu Testen bevor ich es mir auf meinem Desktop PC lade. 

Vielleicht hat einer von euch eine Idee was ich noch machen kann.


----------



## NatokWa (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss mich schon fragen warum du ein solch unsinniges Unterfangen überhaupt machen willst ..... auf einem ATOM mit gerademal 2 GB RAM lohnt sich X64 kein Stück ... auch WENN das Ding scheinbar X64 Tauglich ist . 
BTW ist da natürlich die MOBILE!!! Version drauf ... eine desktop-Version installieren zu wollen düfte (zumindest bei 8.x und 7) komplett unmöglich sein da die schlicht nicht die Hardware erkennen und auch nicht für Tablet ausgelegt sind .


----------



## Jan565 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ganz einfach, weil es Software Hersteller gibt die endlich mit der Zeit gehen und kein x86 mehr unterstützen. 

Und da man als Student einige Software kostenlos bekommt und viele davon nicht mehr auf x86 laufen, weg damit! 

Mich regt das nur auf, dass es so ein Krampf ist, das Teil mal eben zu Formatieren. Hätte ich das vorher gewusste hätte ich mir das ding nie geholt.


----------



## fotoman (18. Oktober 2015)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Mich regt das nur auf, dass es so ein Krampf ist,  das Teil mal eben zu Formatieren. Hätte ich das vorher gewusste hätte  ich mir das ding nie geholt.


Da Du ja Student bist, solltest Du  doch wissen (oder gerade lernen, ist eine gute Gelegenheit dafür), wie  man an die passenden Informationen kommt und wie man diese bewertet. Im  Idealfall macht man das vor den Kauf von Hardware, die entgegen Deiner  Aussage für Deine Belange eben nicht ausreicht.

M.W. nach haben  alle Atom Bay Trail Tablets ein 32 Bit UEFI und nutzen Win 8.1 x86 (oder Win  10 x86). Die wenigen billigen Tablets, die es mit Win 8.1 x64 gab,  hatten einen Celeron-Prozessor.

Siehe zu dem Thema z.B. die "News" von Februar 2014:
Windows 8.1: Erste 64-Bit Atom-Tablets in Kürze - WinFuture.de
Die ist also bedeutend älter wie Dein Kauf des SurfTab vor einem halben Jahr.

Da nützt es Dir auch nichts, wenn  die CPU 64 Bit unterstützt, Du musst erst mal den Bootloader dazu  bekommen, mit dem 32-Bit ÜFI zu starten. Bei Windows halte ich das  schlicht für aussichtslos.

Hättest Du vor dem Versuch, das Tablet  neu zu instellieren, ein vollständiges Backup gemacht (also keins mit  Win 8.1 selber, sondern mit irgedneinem anderen Tool), dann wäre das  Problem dort vermutlich schon aufgefallen. Bei Acronis True Image  braucht man anscheinend die allerneuste Version, damit es überhaupt  funktioniert, bei Macrium Reflect muss man (normalerweise auf dem Tablet selber) halt ein entsprechendes  x86-Bootmedium erstellen.

Dass es mit 2 GB Ram und 32 GB  eMMC-Speicher sowiso aussichtslos ist, auf diesen Kisten vernünftige Desktop-Applikationen laufen zu lassen, sollte klar sein (Benchmarkseiten werden hier im Forum ja zu Genüge verlinkt) . Von ausreichender Performance würde ich da nur sprechen, wenn ich den Atom Z3735F (bzw. den Atom Z3740 meines Asus Vivotab Note 8) mit dem Atom Z520 aus meinem alten Atom-Netbook vergleiche. Der Z3640 ist ca. Faktor 4.5 schneller aber immer noch viel zu lahm, um darauf Visual Studio 2013 oder PSE 14 sinnvoll zu nutzen.

Wenn  x64 zwingende Voraussetzung ist, dann würde ich eher ca. 200 Euro  ansparen, das SurfTab verkaufen und mir ein gebrauchtes Surface Pro (1  oder 2) kaufen. Die Teile gibt es mittlerweile gebraucht mit 64 GB SSD ab 300  Euro (teils inkl. Tastatur). Da läuft dann auch alles drauf, und mit dem  SP2 um gut Faktor 3 (reine CPU) schneller wie mit dem Z3735F.


----------

